

For an artist with amnesia, the world takes place through her pencil - danso
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/30/an-artist-with-amnesia

======
jes5199
Very similar to Clive Wearing, who, without memory, fills his notebooks with
variations on the phrase "Now I am really, truely awake, for the first time"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Wearing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clive_Wearing)

also, he can still play the piano at an expert level

